

Ask News.YC: What's your experience been like with raising convertible debt? - pius

I'm thinking of raising a convertible debt seed round for my current venture.  Has anyone here gone down that path?  I'm interested in hearing your experiences.  Who've you raised from?  What was the process like?  How did it compare to raising equity financing?
======
aaroneous
If you want to raise a small amount of money (<$100k) it's the ideal way to
go. You won't have to end up giving a significant chunk of your funds to a
lawyer, the contract will generally be easy for all parties to understand, and
if you're at an early stage you won't have to deal with determining valuation.
Definitely recommended for most early situations.

